# CAN A DOG CATCH A VIRUS FROM A CAT???



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

All day long our cat, Jesse, has been sneezing repeatedly. We actually have _never_ seen a cat of ours do that ! He is not looking too well and is sleeping in Biscuit's daybed and hanging around him. My husband especially wants to know if we should separate them, if the cat can infect the dog with his cold. Thanks!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just to be safe, I would keep them seperate, dont let Biscuit back in that bed until you check with the vet. I do not know for sure, but would think it is possibe.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'd call the vet to be certain. Most diseases are not inter-species transferrable, but I don't know if that is always the case.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

It might be alergies too I would for sure call the vet to be safe and keep the seperated


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree - better safe than sorry .. ? Is sneezing the only symptom or are there others


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'd call your vet and ask what diseases are transferable from cat to dog. I'm guessing it'll be mostly parasite-type infections, but it definitely pays to play it safe.

If Jesse is displaying other symptoms like runny eyes, nose, loss of appetite, get him to the vet.

If they've spent the day together, any contagion is probably already shared, but it can't hurt to sanitize the bed and other bedding where Jesse's been sneezing.

Wanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! It is only sneezing with the kitty. But a lot, and he's sleeping tons. Biscuit seems fine so far---fingers crossed. I will call my vet.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think they can catch colds and such. Something about cross species. Ask the vet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I found this answer-- but do check with your vet.

http://ca.answers.yahoo.com/question/index.php?qid=20070429104127AA1KZul


----------

